# SPE Series - Volumetric and Phase behavoir of Oil Field Hydrocarbon systems



## هانى شرف الدين (2 مايو 2008)

SPE Series ​-











 Volumetric and Phase behavoir of Oil Field Hydrocarbon systems

M.B.Standing


Size: 23,768 KB ​



http://www.4shared.com/file/4470642...Field_Hydrocarbon_systems-MBStanding.html?s=1


----------



## جمال د (12 مايو 2008)

thenkssssssss


----------



## yemenfalcon (10 مارس 2019)

السلام عليكم . الرابط لايعمل . من فضلك حمل الرابط مرة اخرى وجزاك الله خير .


SPE Series ​-










 Volumetric and Phase behavoir of Oil Field Hydrocarbon systems

M.B.Standing


Size: 23,768 KB ​



http://www.4shared.com/file/4470642...Field_Hydrocarbon_systems-MBStanding.html?s=1[/QUOTE]


----------



## ali_sgc (11 مارس 2019)

لسلام عليكم
ممكن حدا يساعدني ويعطيني المعادلة التي نختار بموجبها قطر فالة البئر 8 او 10 او 12 او ... لوسمحتو​


----------

